# Another looking for an MX Leader thread... 57cm



## nautilus (Apr 19, 2009)

The other threads have seemed to get a decent amount of attention so I figured I would start my own. 
I'm looking for a 57 MX Leader (preferably equipped with full campy and ergo levers), if anyone could help me out with any leads I would really appreciate it. 

Mike


----------



## UpHillCrawler (Jul 14, 2004)

*57 merckx*

Mike,

I have a 57 MX-L for sale over on the Serotta board. Let me know if you're interested.

Thanks!

http://www.serotta.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47423


----------



## nautilus (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the link, I saw your bike and it's way too new and expensive for me. I'm preferably looking for something with a few chips and scratches from the c-record era.


----------



## es13 (Mar 8, 2004)

There is a 57 on ebay now, as well as a couple smaller frames...


----------



## nautilus (Apr 19, 2009)

Found one... Feel free to erase mods


----------

